# First kids of the year!quad does!



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Caprinos RI Patriot Rose X Stage Dragon SD Foo Fighter. All blue eyed. Three polled.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

how cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Does the dam have a history of quads? Congratulations!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow! Does the dam have a history of quads? Congratulations!


She was a first freshener last year with triplets. 
I'm so excited that they were all girls


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you Billie and Goatmams


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow!!! How wonderful and such cuties! I hope you didn't use up all the Doeling Fairy Power:lol: - I'm hoping for just 2 keepers!!!! Congrats - they are awesome!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope the doe fairy just has extras! I have two more that are overdue and huge wanting a couple more keepers too.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, what a way to kick off your kidding season!! That's a jackpot for sure!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

please don't use up al the doe fairy power - I had only bucks last year - the quads are beautiful


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, what a way to start kidding season!!
Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! And they all look so similar! How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How fun!! Congrats!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Adorable! If the adage "it's in the water!" has any merit, I want some Oregon water!!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow! congrats! :stars: what cuties!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

top_goat said:


> Adorable! If the adage "it's in the water!" has any merit, I want some Oregon water!!!


LOL! I thinks it actually in the new buck that we bought
At least I hope so. Two more due any minute now.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> LOL! I thinks it actually in the new buck that we bought


Where'd you get your buck, I live close by!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

GoatMama123 said:


> Where'd you get your buck, I live close by!


I bought him as a baby from Stage Dragon Minis. They are up Northeast of Spokane in Chatteroy. . He is a son of Castle Rock Sundown and out of Stage Dragon Zenon. These first babies are really nice! He is pure black and polled.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> please don't use up al the doe fairy power - I had only bucks last year - the quads are beautiful


Tell me about it!!! Same here! :slapfloor:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Caprinos RI Patriot Rose X Stage Dragon SD Foo Fighter. All blue eyed. Three polled.


CONGRATULATIONS! Good for you! You are soooo lucky; we're doing good if our first fresheners have one--hee, hee! :laugh: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Whew, thank goodness there was plenty of doe fairy power for my quad doelings today.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Caprinos RI Patriot Rose X Stage Dragon SD Foo Fighter. All blue eyed. Three polled.
> View attachment 102686
> 
> View attachment 102687


Wow congratulations on your babies! They are beautiful



CrazyDogLady said:


> Whew, thank goodness there was plenty of doe fairy power for my quad doelings today.


Congrats on yours too!
We are the same as above. Happy if our FF have one and twins are amazing!! I have never had more than twins born. Quad does would be amazing!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations on these too I might have to get into Nigerians....


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Congratulations on these too I might have to get into Nigerians....


Thanks Janeen and everyone!
Nigerians are so much fun! I have one of these silly girls left available.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoo-Hoo! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Whoo-Hoo! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


Thank you. These four girls are so fun! And very friendly.


----------

